

The problem with ideas - comet
http://startuppr.tumblr.com/post/19279011613/the-problem-with-ideas

======
padwiki
Friendly tip. You might want to consider a font that has a little more weight
to it. I had an extremely difficult time reading any of the text. Tried
zooming in, moving to a different monitor, but eventually just gave up, even
though I really wanted to read the entire post.

